# ext HDD, one partition shows " The Folder is Empty" :(



## mobileman (Dec 19, 2013)

Dear Experts, 
i was using my 2.5' Ext HDD for the last few years. i have saved most precious files in partition M.
but last few months, i am facing a problem,
 that whn i open the M it shows THE FOLDER IS EMPTY. but whn i am checking from My Computer it exactly shows the USED and FREE  Storage. 



so the files are inside, but how can i get my data??

pls help me

hardly in need of

your 
mobileman


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2013)

try using it in laptop or back side usb ports of PC & use Y usb cable(Y shaped,2 usb ports at one end & single usb port at other end) because sometimes insufficient power to external hdd may also cause similar issue.also download crystaldiskinfo free portable zip edition(no need to install it) & run it & post screenshot of values here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

This could be due a malware which causes same effects on pen drives. Scan the disk with a good on demand AV like Malwarebytes Anti Malware.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 19, 2013)

Open the drive on Linux.


----------



## mobileman (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: ext HDD, one partition shows &quot; The Folder is Empty&quot; *

i have scanned with KASPERSkY. noting shown, and i connected usb on back side of the CPU, no response.
and bro, i am not in aware with Linux.

 whitestar_999, i am downloading that said. will update.

folks, 
dont know, last 2 weeks, my browser showing trouble, every time, whn i click on any box (for username and password, or so) pop up pages opening, those games and unnecessary ads.

how do i stop that too???

attached crystal disc info


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: ext HDD, one partition shows &quot; The Folder is Empty&quot; *



mobileman said:


> i have scanned with KASPERSkY. noting shown, and i connected usb on back side of the CPU, no response.
> and bro, i am not in aware with Linux.
> 
> whitestar_999, i am downloading that said. will update.
> ...



> HDD is okay.

> Download any flavor of Linux. Download Damn small Linux as its just 50 MB in size. Then Google for "running live Linux". After you run it, attach the HDD to PC ans see in Linux if your files appear.

> Install AdBlock Plus.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2013)

open cmd.exe and type the following command:


> M:





> attrib -r -a -s -h /s /d


your files/folders should get unhidden

then check "Show Hidden Files and Folders" under folder options.


----------



## mobileman (Dec 21, 2013)

dear, could u explain more abt that attrib-r-a-s-h/s/d please?

hardly waiting to try this

lovingly
mobileman


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

mobileman said:


> dear, could u explain more abt that attrib-r-a-s-h/s/d please?
> 
> hardly waiting to try this
> 
> ...



goto windows search and search "cmd"
right click cmd and open as administrator
then type above command and press enter


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2013)

mobileman said:


> could u explain more abt that attrib-r-a-s-h/s/d please?




```
C:\Users\Administrator>help attrib
Displays or changes file attributes.

ATTRIB [+R | -R] [+A | -A ] [+S | -S] [+H | -H] [+I | -I]
       [drive:][path][filename] [/S [/D] [/L]]

  +   Sets an attribute.
  -   Clears an attribute.
  R   Read-only file attribute.
  A   Archive file attribute.
  S   System file attribute.
  H   Hidden file attribute.
  I   Not content indexed file attribute.
  [drive:][path][filename]
      Specifies a file or files for attrib to process.
  /S  Processes matching files in the current folder
      and all subfolders.
  /D  Processes folders as well.
  /L  Work on the attributes of the Symbolic Link versus
      the target of the Symbolic Link
```

PS: No dear or lovingly words please.


----------



## mobileman (Dec 21, 2013)

Luffy said:


> open cmd.exe and type the following command:
> 
> 
> your files/folders should get unhidden
> ...



OOOMMMGGG

KuDoS

its all are back on track

must say, LOVELY

thanking you very very very very very much

mobileman


----------

